# Was sollte ein elektroniker wissen =)



## Insane (7 Januar 2009)

Postet hier die einfachsten sachen die man gerne mal wieder vergisst =) 

Ich wurde im dritten lehrjahr von der mutter meiner damaligen freundin gefragt ...

WAS IST STROM =)  meint ihr mir viel eine antwort ein .... NEIN 

Peinlich, Peinlich denn sowas sollte man wissen und hier eine kleine antwort darauf für die die auch grade keine antwort parat haben 

*Elektrischer Strom* ist die Bezeichnung für eine gerichtete Bewegung von Ladungsträgern, zum Beispiel von Elektronen oder Ionen, in einem Stoff oder im Vakuum

hört sich zumindest besser an als  "ehmm ...  ja .... kein plan"  =)


----------



## Golden Egg (7 Januar 2009)

Man sollte natürlich Wissen was Strom ist... und die Zusammenhänge zwischen Strom, Spannung, Wiederstand, Leistung herleiten können (Ohmsches Gesetzt). 

Zudem sollte man über Leitundsschutzschalter, Motorschutz, Schütze...alles was so im Schaltschrank drin stecken kann bescheid wissen.

Schutzklassen (I,II,III - SELV, PELV, FELV), Schutzarten (IP), Not-Aus, usw. (Sicherheitsmaßnahmen)

Oder welcher Berufsgenossenschaft du angehörst.

Ich hatte jetzt grade Abschlussprüfung und da wurden solche einfachen Dinge gefragt.

Und falls du mal was nicht weist solltest du zumindest wissen wo du nachschlagen kannst.

z.B. Tabellenbuch, Lehrbuch, Wikipedia...google


----------



## Sandman (7 Januar 2009)

Die Goldenen 5 Sicherheitsregeln ... na wer kennt Sie noch


----------



## Insane (7 Januar 2009)

Freischalten
Gegen Wiedereinschalten sichern
Spannungsfreiheit feststellen
Erden und kurzschließen
Benachbarte, unter Spannung stehende Teile abdecken oder abschranken
 =)


----------



## Homer79 (7 Januar 2009)

> Freischalten
> Gegen Wiedereinschalten sichern
> Spannungsfreiheit feststellen
> Erden und kurzschließen
> Benachbarte, unter Spannung stehende Teile abdecken oder abschranken


No Risk, no Fun...*ROFL*


----------



## Homer79 (7 Januar 2009)

...man sollte auch wissen was ne VDE ist und wie man damit umgeht...


----------



## Insane (7 Januar 2009)

Bekommt man die VDE irgendwo als PDF ???

ich hab mal gesagt bekommen das man die kaufen muss und die auch recht teuer ist


----------



## Klaus.Ka (7 Januar 2009)

Homer79 schrieb:


> ...man sollte auch wissen was ne VDE ist und wie man damit umgeht...


 
dafür hast du ja genau den richtigen nick und pic *ROFL*


----------



## ralfi (7 Januar 2009)

Die Definition für Elektrizität ist folgende:

Morgens mit Hochspannung aufstehen,
mit Widerstand zur Arbeit gehen,
den ganzen Tag gegen den Strom schwimmen,
Abends nach Hause kommen, an die Dose fassen und eine gewischt kriegen.


----------



## Klaus.Ka (7 Januar 2009)

Insane schrieb:


> Bekommt man die VDE irgendwo als PDF ???
> 
> ich hab mal gesagt bekommen das man die kaufen muss und die auch recht teuer ist


 
nein gibts meines wissens nirgends für lau... da sich die eh jeden monat ändert wird es schwierig ohne abo auf dem laufenden zu sein....
der vde verlag hat dafür eine komplette dvd mit pdf 's..


----------



## Insane (7 Januar 2009)

Hmm blöd ... naja ma abgesehen davon find ich ist das ding auch nicht grade einfach zu lesen / verstehen =)


----------



## Klaus.Ka (7 Januar 2009)

Insane schrieb:


> Hmm blöd ... naja ma abgesehen davon find ich ist das ding auch nicht grade einfach zu lesen / verstehen =)


 
ich weiß nur unsere firma hat einen satten 5 stelligen betrag dafür gezahlt.. 
was interessiert dich denn von der vde?


----------



## Insane (7 Januar 2009)

Hääää wie das schütz zieht an ??? ich denke das löst aus wenn ein kurzschluss passiert  *ROFL*

:TOOL:


----------



## Insane (7 Januar 2009)

Klaus.Ka schrieb:


> ich weiß nur unsere firma hat einen satten 5 betrag dafür gezahlt..
> was interessiert dich denn von der vde?


 
wie man sie am besten umgeht ;-) 

ne hab jetzt nix direktes aber würd gerne ma wieder durchblättern


----------



## Homer79 (7 Januar 2009)

> dafür hast du ja genau den richtigen nick und pic *ROFL*


...hab ja nicht gesagt das ich es kann...



> wie man sie am besten umgeht :wink:


seit dem es die auf DVD gibt find ich es Recht umgänglich und man findet sich schnell durch, da alles verlinkt ist...lesen muss man halt nur noch können und halt bissl Glück, damit man das geselesene richtig auslegt 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Insane (7 Januar 2009)

Wird aber sicher auch wieder extrem teuer sein ....


----------



## Homer79 (7 Januar 2009)

kostet genau soviel, wenn nicht sogar 2 - 3 € mehr...


----------



## Klaus.Ka (7 Januar 2009)

Insane schrieb:


> wie man sie am besten umgeht ;-)
> 
> ne hab jetzt nix direktes aber würd gerne ma wieder durchblättern


 
da gibts möglichkeiten aber ob das empfehlenswert ist?  
ne firma fragen wleche die dvd hat ....



Homer79 schrieb:


> ...hab ja nicht gesagt das ich es kann...
> 
> Viele Grüße


 
bin mir sicher das du das kannst


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (7 Januar 2009)

Was ein Elektroniker wissen sollte?

Standard Operationsverstärkerschaltungen, Spule und Kondensator mit allem was dazugehört (Filter, Schwingkreise) etc. pp.

Oder ging es vielleicht doch um einen Elektriker?
Vielleicht liegt es daran dass jeder Strippenzieher mittlerweile Elektroniker, jede Putzfrau Managerin (für Haustechnik) genannt wird.
Ich habe mal Elektromaschinenbauer gelernt, was mittlerweile "Elektroniker für Maschinen und Antriebstechnik" heißt. Elektronik ist zumindest in der Ausbildung mit maximal mit 5% vertreten.
Für mich ist das ein "pimp my Berufsbezeichnung".

Ein Elektroniker macht Elektronik, ein Elektriker macht Elektrik.


----------



## Hermann (7 Januar 2009)

basti, du musst einfach alles wissen, um ein guter elektroniker zu sein 

viel spass beim lernen


----------



## maxi (8 Januar 2009)

Wir mussten fürher in der Elektronik sehr viel Physik lernen.
Disoden, Versträker, Mosfet, Schwingspulen, und und und.
Hatten sogar ein eigenes Fach nur für Versträkertechnik.
Grundlegende elektronische Schlatungen mussten wir aus den FF können (Ist aber siche heute nicht mehr notwendig, da es ja alles fertig zu kaufen gibt). Microtprocessortechnik und Sicherheitstechnik war auch sehr angesagt.

Naja ist mitlerweile 20 Jahre her *ich werd alt *

Ich muss auch sagen dass man leider das Löten mit der Zeit wieder verlent. Heute, da ich selten etwas löte muss ich mich danei sehr anstrengen und brauche geschätzt 3-4 mal so lange wie früher.
Früher ging das ohne überlegen, perfekt und ruck zuck.

Frage, geht es auch auch so das ihr manches mit den Jahren verlernt?
Habe zum Beispiel letztens für einen Kumpel seine Küche installiert.
Zum Schlitzen, Rohrverlegen udn Kabel einziehen einen ganzen Tag gebraucht. Früher als Azubi habe ich so etwas in 2 Stunden gemacht.


----------



## sue port (8 Januar 2009)

dass ein kurzer in der hose, kein isolationsproblem ist *ROFL*


----------



## Insane (8 Januar 2009)

sue port schrieb:


> dass ein kurzer in der hose, kein isolationsproblem ist *ROFL*


 

Die letzten Worte eines Schlossers: "Ich kenn da einen guten Elektrikerwitz"


----------



## lorenz2512 (8 Januar 2009)

hallo,
nur mit fachwissen kommt man nicht weiter, ein schlitzohr sollte man auch sein, lügen ohne rot zu werden, telefon ignorieren, sachen aussitzen, lächeln obwohl man dem gegenüber die fresse polieren will, usw. das sollte auch gekonnt werden, wird leider nicht als ausbildungsziel angesehen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 Januar 2009)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> nur mit fachwissen kommt man nicht weiter, ein schlitzohr sollte man auch sein, lügen ohne rot zu werden, telefon ignorieren, sachen aussitzen, lächeln obwohl man dem gegenüber die fresse polieren will, usw. das sollte auch gekonnt werden, wird leider nicht als ausbildungsziel angesehen.





..........souveränes Auftreten trotz völliger Ahnungslosigkeit..........


----------



## Insane (8 Januar 2009)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> nur mit fachwissen kommt man nicht weiter, ein schlitzohr sollte man auch sein, lügen ohne rot zu werden, telefon ignorieren, sachen aussitzen, lächeln obwohl man dem gegenüber die fresse polieren will, usw. das sollte auch gekonnt werden, wird leider nicht als ausbildungsziel angesehen.


 
und das frei nach dem motto " wissen ist macht... nichts wissen macht auch nichts  =)


----------



## sue port (8 Januar 2009)

gings hier nicht um elektroniker? *lol*



Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ..........souveränes Auftreten trotz völliger Ahnungslosigkeit..........



das klingt mehr nach politiker*ROFL*


----------



## Insane (8 Januar 2009)

sue port schrieb:


> gings hier nicht um elektroniker? *lol*
> 
> 
> 
> das klingt mehr nach politiker*ROFL*


 

da hast du recht    jap lasst und wieder zum thema kommen =)


----------



## nade (8 Januar 2009)

Also VDE, den Handwerklichen Bereich in Papierform mittlerweile bei 4 Ordner dürfte etwa bei 1700 Teuro liegen.
Züzüglich 4* pro Jahr ein Update was so meist um die 200 Teuronen liegt.
Ohne die Schrankfüllenden "Sonderbereiche".
Als DVD ist sie mein noch etwas teurer.

Ist da Strom drauf??? *brzl*....
Abschalten was ist das? Kann man sowas essen?
Und Strom? Noch ne möglichkeit der Erklärung hier halt mal die 2 Drahtenden fest....
Bei dem Blick  ganz einfach du wartest Spannend auf das was passiert wirst dann unter Strom stehn und diese Erkärung jetzt mit ziemlichem Wiederstand nicht Ausprobieren wollen.

Oder schweizer Kanton... URI auch genannt Ohmsches gesetz.
Und für die Wechselhaften die terroristische Waffe UZI.

Ach ja und immer einen "Saustift" auf der Abteilung bereit halten für den Spannungsabfall rauszubringen.

Siemens Lufthaken haben auch was...

Und ein guter AZUBI ist mal bis min 400V gegeicht, und kann eben Spannungsfreiheit auch mit dem feuchten Finger feststellen...


----------



## TommyG (9 Januar 2009)

Schön

ist dann auch immer wieder Aus- Wechsel und Areuzschaltung. Kommt aktuell auf mich zu, da akt. im 5. E- Technik in Physik gemacht wird...

Die letzten Worte: Klar hab ich die Sicherung raus...

Greetz, Tom


----------



## zotos (9 Januar 2009)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> nur mit fachwissen kommt man nicht weiter, ein schlitzohr sollte man auch sein, lügen ohne rot zu werden, telefon ignorieren, sachen aussitzen, lächeln obwohl man dem gegenüber die fresse polieren will, usw. das sollte auch gekonnt werden, wird leider nicht als ausbildungsziel angesehen.


*ACK*

Und bereits im 1. Lehrjahr ist es wichtig klare Feindbilder zu entwickeln:
Schlosser, Hufschmiede, Blecheimer, usw.. 

In den folgenden Lehrjahren kann man das dann verfeinern:
BWLer, Projektleiter, usw..


----------



## Ralle (9 Januar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Frage, geht es auch auch so das ihr manches mit den Jahren verlernt?



Nein geht mir nicht so.

1. Ich kann nichts, also verlerne ich auch nichts.
2. Was ich einmal hab, gebe ich nicht mehr her.


----------



## eYe (11 Januar 2009)

Die VDE kann man in jeder vernünftigen Hochschulbibliothek kostenlos einsehen...


----------



## dodo (14 Januar 2009)

Golden Egg schrieb:


> Man sollte natürlich Wissen was Strom ist... und die Zusammenhänge zwischen Strom, Spannung, Wiederstand, Leistung herleiten können (Ohmsches Gesetzt).
> 
> 
> Ich hatte jetzt grade Abschlussprüfung und da wurden solche einfachen Dinge gefragt.



Ohmsches Gesetz? wasndasn? 
Ja, hab ich schon mal irgendwo gehört! 
Herleiten? *ROFL**ROFL**ROFL*

Und die Frage, was Strom ist, ist eine verdammt gute Frage!


Ach wie einfach ist die Welt kurz nach der Ausbildung!
Ich zitiere mal ein "uraltes" Lied:
"Wir lagen träumend im Gras, die Köpfe voll verrückter Ideen..."

Ohmsches Gesetz... Nee, ich krieg mich nicht mehr ein! :s22::sm14:


----------



## Cerberus (14 Januar 2009)

Für alle die keine Erklärung für den elektrischen Strom parat haben:



> Strom ist sehr dünn. Deshalb braucht man für Strom keinen Schlauch; er geht durch einfachen Draht, so dünn ist er. Mit Holz kann man keinen Strom übertragen; wahrscheinlich saugt Holz ihn auf. Mit Kunststoff ist es genauso.
> 
> 
> Wenn Strom nicht gebraucht wird, ist er nicht mehr dünn. Im Gegenteil, er ist dann sehr dickflüssig, damit er nicht aus der Steckdose läuft, sonst müsste ja immer ein Stopfen auf der Steckdose sein.
> ...


----------



## Perfektionist (14 Januar 2009)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Für alle die keine Erklärung für den elektrischen Strom parat haben:


und


Cerberus schrieb:


> Suche benutzen!


der findet:


Cerberus schrieb:


> *Der elektrische Strom !?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und auch


plc_tippser schrieb:


> Das wahre Wesen des Stroms
> 
> Strom ist sehr dünn, deshalb braucht man für Strom keinen Schlauch. Er geht durch einfachen Draht, so dünn ist er.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (14 Januar 2009)

Du weißt doch wie zotos die Benutzung der Suche durch die User sieht!


----------



## Mike369 (14 Januar 2009)

*Sicherer Umgang mit dem Strom*

Wie man damit umgeht und welche auswirkungen es hat...-Anhang!!!


----------



## maxi (14 Januar 2009)

eYe schrieb:


> Die VDE kann man in jeder vernünftigen Hochschulbibliothek kostenlos einsehen...


 

Jap,

aber Verstehen und Anwenden ist dann eine andere Sache.
Die VDE sollte an sich eine Mindestanforderung für Firmenstandarts sein.

Manchmal gibt es auch grenzfälle, bei denen man komplett abweichend der VDE arbeiten muss. Hier ist viel Fachwissen und Erfahrung notwendig um eine 100% saubere Lösung zu finden.


----------

